# 2015 Keystone Outback 326Rl



## TheIbarraFamily93 (Oct 30, 2014)

So we just picked up our 2015 326 RL, and are heading out for its true first maiden voyage for the Thanksgiving weekend. Still haven't figured out the whole adding pictures things yet, it always tells me the file is too large. Anyways will keep trying.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

VERY NICE !!! 
Congrats and enjoy !!!!!!!!


----------



## Outback326RL (Aug 9, 2015)

We just ordered ours locally and take delivery on Tuesday. We are so excited. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Outback326RL (Aug 9, 2015)

We just took delivery of our 326RL yesterday. A couple of things. We have already placed an order for the second AC unit for the bedroom. A 15kBTU unit will cool the living area but not so much the bedroom. Temperature today in Portland was 90 degrees. The theatre seating is difficult to recline and to put the foot rest back down; we will probably end up replacing with another type of recliner down the road. The dinette conversion to a bed is funky, the arrangement of the cushions is not aesthetic but functional for kids. Will keep everyone posted as we learn more about this rig.

So far happy with our purchase.


----------



## The Campwells (Nov 12, 2014)

Outback326RL said:


> We just took delivery of our 326RL yesterday. A couple of things. We have already placed an order for the second AC unit for the bedroom. A 15kBTU unit will cool the living area but not so much the bedroom. Temperature today in Portland was 90 degrees. The theatre seating is difficult to recline and to put the foot rest back down; we will probably end up replacing with another type of recliner down the road. The dinette conversion to a bed is funky, the arrangement of the cushions is not aesthetic but functional for kids. Will keep everyone posted as we learn more about this rig.
> 
> So far happy with our purchase.


Hello there, we've had our 326RL for about 10 months and had the same issues plus others, we bought it with both a/c units from the factory though. I have the solutions to most and have been working closely with our dealer and Outback Andy from the factory. The recliners will recline easily if you take the two screws out that attach them to the floor, slide them away from the wall an inch or a little more and then screw them back down. We just got used to pushing the leg rest in with the bottom of our foot after standing up, I have heavy long legs so the high tension on the springs is a welcomed issue lol. We played with the dinette cushions and came up with a pattern that works well for our 10yo son, it's the poorly designed fold out couch everyone hates sleeping on. The foam tends to slip into the frame at night and leave your ribs on metal (I came up with a fix for this too). Anyways, overall we love the RV so feel free to contact me if you need any other info (I could go on and on).


----------



## burst80 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi All..Happy New Year. Traded in our 27' Coleman for a new 326 RL in November and love the camper. We typically camp within 50 miles of the house at the lake. But take 1 to 2 trips a year a couple 100 miles away. Our TV is a 2015 Tundra with the 5.7 V8 with tow package, wdh with sway control, good brake control, and adding air bags and a larger fuel tank soon.

I have researched and talked with several people on several sites with mixed results about the tow vehicle. The 326 is a beast but love it and love my Tundra and it is my everyday vehicle. Therefore, really did not want an everyday 3/4 ton diesel if I could avoid it.

Curious if anyone else has towed this trailer with a 1/2 ton especially a Tundra and any results or comments.

I know that I need to adjust some weight to the rear of the trailer to reduce hitch weight. Any other suggestions? Considering a Hensley arrow as well...


----------



## DaveF (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi All,

We took delivery on a 326 RL last September and towed it from Western Pa to Myrtle Beach. We loved the camper. It has lots of room and was enjoyable to live in for longer periods of time. We had similar problems with the recliner that has been posted above and the dealer fixed. Other little things that I wish the camper had includes more selving in the pantry(I'll be building something), no light switch for the bed room lights (they put switches every place but the bedroom), and no outside vent for the range hood.

I had a 2006 Toyota Tundra that I loved and towed a trailer that weighed about 4000 lbs less. I was towing at the max of the trucks capability and so I decided to upgrade to a Ram 2500 Diesel. Wow - what a difference. It towed the 326 RL with ease going up and down the mountains of WV barely breaking a sweat. I have a reese dual cam set up and there was hardly any sway feeling when semi's or triaxles passed. I averaged 11- 12 MPG.

We are now looking forward to a trip to Florida at the end of the week and will be staying for several months.


----------



## David montgomery (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello has anybody figured out how to bypass the hot water heater in the 2017 outback 326RL? I can see no access panels in front closet an am too big to climb in the small storage door on other side of camper? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

David montgomery said:


> Hello has anybody figured out how to bypass the hot water heater in the 2017 outback 326RL? I can see no access panels in front closet an am too big to climb in the small storage door on other side of camper? Any help would be appreciated


I don't know where your water heater is located. I have an Outback 325BH which is a different floor model. However, based on the specs off of Keystone's site it looks like you have the same water heater as I.

If it is plumbed the same, there is a bypass valve behind the water heater where the lines exit. In my rig, there is a small panel on the inside that you remove for access to the water heater and pump.

Can you tell me where your heater is located?

My access panel is carpeted like the rest of the surrounding are. The two screws are hard to see as they are covered by the carpet. If you feel around with your hands you should be able to find them. You just have to spread the strands of carpet and you will see the screw heads.

If you know where the water heater is located, the panel will be right next to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcatt (Oct 10, 2016)

There is a separate thread on access to 326RL Water Heater.


----------

